# Captain America: The Winter Soldier



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

first trailer is up guys... looks goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Now that looks great!!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That should put out some serious LFE, and looking at the Thor trailers, wow! Can't wait!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks great and Robert Redford with a role is outstanding.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

This movie looks pretty awesome. I was surprised to see that Robert Redford is going to be in it. I know some people don't like how Disney milks everything for the last dime, but if they keep the same quality that lately they've been having I will continue to be pleased. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like it will be better than Thor 2!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

BD55 said:


> This movie looks pretty awesome. I was surprised to see that Robert Redford is going to be in it. I know some people don't like how Disney milks everything for the last dime, but if they keep the same quality that lately they've been having I will continue to be pleased. Looking forward to this one!


+1.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Ooooooohhhh - can't wait!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Another one to add to the collection!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks for the trailer mike! looks like it will be a purchase,i hope she does a spicy scene in this one :whistling:
and redford should be classic in this flick.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Now that looks good! I thought the first CA was a bit hokey, but this I am really looking forward to. Thanks for the trailer.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys,

I included this trailer -- and a GREAT deal of information about it and the film -- in my theatrical review of the Thor sequel...:scratch:


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Trailer looks good. Can't wait


----------

